# classifieds



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

where are the classifieds at,,are they gone?


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

yep


----------



## mbunn (Jun 19, 2006)

So Monty

whats the story on the classifieds?? What happened? Are yall just doing maintenance or are they gone for some reason?? thanks
Matt


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They are gone forever


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

here is the thread about it http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101947&page=1&pp=10


----------

